# Finca Automatizada



## Eruku (Jun 3, 2010)

Hola amigos soy Eruku mucho gusto, he venido aqui a que me colaboren si es posible con un proyecto que me han colocado en la universidad, el cual es el siguiente:

*-Automatizacion de una finca:* 

*Necesito adaptar un sensor que cuente el ganado cuando entre a un corral, es decir si tengo 200 vacas en una finca, si en uno de los corrales solo pueden ingresar 20 vacas, el sensor debe contarlas y mantener ese dato de 20 vacas, al ingresar en otro corral otras 20 vacas, el sensor debe contar por encima de las 20 vacas que llevaba contadas, y asi sucesivamente hasta llegar a 200.

*Necesito adaptarle a la finca un reloj de 24 horas, el cual va a regir el tiempo de toda la finca, el cual va a "X" hora encender las luces de los corrales de las gallinas, para que a pesar de ser de noche se pongan a empollar los huecos, a "X" hora que se enciendan los regaderios en los cultivos para que asi de hidraten y eso.

Eso por ahora amigos, si alguno puede ayudarme en serio con esto le estare completamente agradecido, con respecto al relod de 24 horas, ya lo realice de manera ascendente me funciona perfecto, lo que no se es como hace lo del conteo de las vacas se que es con un contador pero no se como implementarlo al sensor, y lo que a X hora se encienda x funcion en la finca. 

Nota: no puedo usar ningun tipo de microcontrolador para esto, solo TTl.

Me despido por ahora

*Att: Eruku (Y)*


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 3, 2010)

Hola Eruku

Si ya tienes el reloj de 24 Horas espero que lo hayas hecho con contadores de décadas para que lo repitas, modificándolo, para el contador de vacas

Ente nuevo reloj(Contador) deberás hacerlo que cuente en decimal y no estilo reloj.
En la entrada del primer contador, de las unidades (en el Clock), debes conectar un sensor, de preferencia de barra, para contar las vacas. Entre el emisor de luz y el sensor de luz pararán las vacas.
Una vez que ingresen 20 vacas debes hacer una circuiteria para deshabilitar este sensor y habilitar el del siguiente corral. En aquel otro corral irán entrando otras 20 vacas y el sensor de allá enviará sus pulsos al contador.
Lo mismo es para los corrales restantes.

Por medio de comparadores de magnitud (74LS85) puedes programar a que horas se enciendan/apaguen las luces en los gallineros. Y, también a qué horas enciendan/apaguen en agua para regar los cultivos.

Ve las hojas de datos del 74LS85 en este enlace:
http://www.alldatasheet.com/
para que aprendas como funciona.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Eruku (Jun 3, 2010)

gracias por responder compadre (Y).

Bn el reloj lo hice con contadores de decadas con 192 para ser mas especificos, ¿para hacer el conteo de vacas debo usar otra serie de contadores ? es decir los que tengo implementados en el reloj que son seis, esos ya estarian ocupados con la funcionalidad del reloj cierto?

*Otra pequeña cuestion, el 7485 es un comparador de 4 bits, osea cuales son las señales que debo comparar? osea de donde tomo el pulso que llega a este comparador? ...

Saludos


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 3, 2010)

Hola Eruku

Si, así es, debes hacer un contador con 3 74LS192 para el conteo de vacas, (Unidades, decenas y centenas).

Como tu reloj tiene 6 contadores (unidades de horas, decenas de horas, unidades de minutos, decenas de minutos,  unidades de segundo, decenas de segundo. Son 6)
Para cada contador requieres un 7485, así que son 6. esto claro si deseas tomar en cuenta los segundos(Unidades y decenas). Si no pues serían 4 para horas y minutos.

En los contadores 74LS192 hay unas salidas que se llaman Q’s(Q8, Q4, Q2, Q1) esas salidas van conectadas a las A’s del 7485 y en sus B’s se programa la hora en que quieres que ocurra un cambio en su salida A=B por supuesto cuando las entradas A’s sean igual a B’s. Además la entrada A=B debe ser cierta y las entradas A>B y A<B deben ser falsas.

De esta forma comparas la hora de tu reloj de 24 Hrs con lo programado en las B’s de los 7485.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Eruku (Jun 4, 2010)

Uy parcero gracias, entiendo perfecto, ya me has despejado muchas dudas con respecto a este proyecto, ahora en Proteus no encuentro el sensor de barrera, creo que no esta en su libreria, como puedo simularlo? he intentado con un pulsador en un extremo conectando Vcc y el otro el Up del 192, pero no realiza el conteo, creo que no esta asimilando bn el pulso o lo estoy haciendo mal? 

De momento estoy probando que solo cuente decenas hasta 99, pero nada no me va, creo que estoy implementando mal el pulsador, ya que cuando lo pulso me envia un 1, pero cuando esta abierto se coloca el cuadrito indicador de conexion queda en gris ...

saludos


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 4, 2010)

Hola Eruku
Nota de ultima Hora, porque me voy a dormir.
Tienes debidamente conectadas, a 1's o 0's las terminales que no estás utilizando ?.

de eso tambien depende que cuente o no.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Eruku (Jun 4, 2010)

De esta forma tengo conectado la simulacion del sensor, esta bn asi ? o tengo algun error ... no entendi eso de las 1's y las 0's [Quizas salidas entradas?] anexo una imagen de lo que planteo.


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 4, 2010)

Hola Eruku

Pero con tan solo 2 Cifras no alcanzas a contar hasta 200.
Por otra parte, si ya tienes el reloj, has una copia y modifícalo. Quita los de Horas y un digito de minutos.

En imagen que adjuntaste: De U19 a U20 solo se debe utilizar las terminales TCU y UP si deseas que los contadores cuenten hacia arriba. TCD y DN si deseas que los contadores cuenten hacia abajo.
En U19 se aplican los pulsos en UP para contar hacia arriba y en DN para contar hacia abajo. El que no se utilice se debe conectar al positivo (1).
Si no vas a utilizar las entradas D’s debes conectarlas a tierra (0’s = Ceros) y PL al Positivo (1’s = Unos).

Así que te falta un contador un decodificador unas resistencias y un Display de 7 segmentos para contar hasta 200.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Eruku (Jun 4, 2010)

Hola carlos

Mira, se que falta un contador y un display , en un pos de mas arriba te lo habia dicho que iba a probar haber si asi funcionaba para luego implementarle otro.

El problema que tengo es que este montaje cuenta si en el Up le conecto la señal del Reloj que aparece en proteus, pero al conectar el pulsador al Up, cuando el pulsador esta abierto es como si no hubiese conexion y no cuenta, no se si me explico bn.

Osea con el reloj de proteus funciona el contador de 0 a 200, pero lo que no se es como simular el pulso que deberia enviar el sensor al Up del U19 :s ... 

Probe con las conexiones que me dijiste pero nada aun no funciona ... se que el error esta es hay en la entrada del Up del U19, pero no se simular el sensor ...

adjunto imagen ...


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 4, 2010)

Hola Eruku

el boton que tienes, cambialo por un normalmente cerrado y conectalo al positivo.
espero que cuente así.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Eruku (Jun 4, 2010)

Gracias Carlos, tu ayuda ha sido de gran valor, ya lo he solucionado, ahora voy a trabajar en esto haber que me arroja implementando ahora si todo junto, luego te comento haber, como me fue, si tengo algun problema te comento.

Saludos !


----------



## Eruku (Jun 14, 2010)

Buenas, retomando el tema del contador de vacas...  Me doy cuenta de que no era como yo lo planteaba, pues bien si debe contar de 0 a 99. pero ahora debo aplicar otro detalle, que es el siguiente: (Adjunto imagen)






Bueno como veras, las vacas cuando esten dentro del corral entraran en fila india por la manga, el sensor estara ubicado en la salida de la manga, el contador ira contando las vacas, como en la imagen de ejemplo, supongase que vayan 12 vacas, al cerrarse la puerta de la salida de la manga debe resetearse a 00 el contador, pero ese 12 debe ir al punto de control y mantenerse allí, a travez de displays sera mostrado, al nuevamente ingresar otra tanta de vacas a la manga , por ejemplo  otras 12, el contador hara el mismo proceso, luego de contar las vacas al cerrarse la puerta debe resetearse y enviar el dato nuevamente al punto de control, el cual estaba en 12, pero como ahora le llegan otros 12, en los displays debera mostrar 24 osea la suma del dato anterior mas el nuevo dato ingresado. [se que es debo adaptar sumadores, pero estoy algo enredado ] [Supongase que en el corral en total hay 60 vacas, en el punto de control deberan aparecer la suma total de 60 vacas, el reseteo del punto de control puede ser manual]... 

Saludos.


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 14, 2010)

Hola Eruku

Quiere Decir que otro Sensor (Interruptor, Conmutador, Fotosensor) debe estar colocado en la puerta de salida de la manga para detectar cuando esta se cierre.

Cuando esta puerta se cierre iniciará la secuencia que mencionas:
1- Los datos en el contador (Café en tu dibujo) se sumaran al contador en el puesto de control “Totalizador”.
2- Luego se restablecerá a cero el contador (Café en tu dibujo).
En este orden debe ser: primero pasar datos, luego restablecer contador.

Puedes enviar los datos del contador hacia el puesto de control en serie y al llegar allá pasarlos a paralelo utilizando los IC’s 74164(8-Bit’s Shift Register SIPO) y 74165(8-Bit’s Shift Register PISO). Así te ahorras cableado.
En este enlace dejé un circuito que pudiera servirte.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/multiplexor-4-1-demultiplexor-1-4-a-11160/

Para ir sumando las cantidades en el Puesto de control puedes utilizar dos 7484(4-Bit’s Full Adder).
Estos sumadores “suman” en Binario así que necesitarás un convertidor de Binario a BCD.
En este enlace, después de mucha palabrería deje un circuito que te puede servir. Es por medio de una memoria.
Mensaje #55
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/convertir-valores-binarios-bcd-3757/index3.html

saludos


----------



## Eruku (Jun 16, 2010)

he no comprendi muy bn, parcero me puede agregar al msn?  , es para aclarar unas pequeñas dudas.




Saludos !


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 18, 2010)

Hola Eruku
Que ha Pasado con tu sistema?
saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Eruku (Jun 29, 2010)

MrCarlos parcero, hay voy bn llevandola, ya esta listo lo del contador de vacas y el guardado el el puesto de control.

necesito, condicionar que una carga se me prenda por 15 cada hora, lo necesito hacer con contadores y eso logica ttl. 

haber si me pudiera colaborar con eso .

Saludos


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 29, 2010)

Hola Eruku

Dices en tu mensaje: “condicionar que una carga se me prenda por 15 cada hora”
Preguntas: Por 15 Qué ?, Segundos, Minutos, Una carga multiplicada por 15 ?

Perdón por no entender.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Eruku (Jun 29, 2010)

Minutos , olvide colocar eso.


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 30, 2010)

Hola Eruku

Se requerirá un contador que cuente 1 Hora.
Cuando termine de contarla debes activar el circuito que prenderá(Encenderá) por 15 Minutos la carga. Otro contador.
Al cabo de esos 15 Minutos este contador debe estar en reposo hasta que el contador de 1 Hora lo vuelva a iniciar.
Ten en cuenta un detalle: cuando el contador de 15 minutos funcione, el contador de 1 Hora debe estar en reposo. De otro modo el de 15 minutos encenderá cada 45 minutos.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Eruku (Jun 30, 2010)

hmmm, tu propuesta es que yo active, tanto el contador de 1 hora, como el de 15 minutos ? osea manualmente, eso fue lo que entendi o entendi mal.

osea el proceso debe hacerse auntomatico. 

Salu2


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 30, 2010)

Hola Eruku

No, No Es Así. Siento no haberme explicado bien. A ver si en está ocación. La anterior es la idea.

Como el proceso debe ser automático, cuando lo requieras debes activar el contador de 1 hora o el de 15 minutos según te convenga.
Una vez activado cuando termine su cuenta este debe activar al otro y así sucesivamente.
Inicias uno cuando termine éste inicia el otro, cuando termine éste termina inicia el otro Etc.
Cuando ya no ocupes esta funcion detienes los contadores.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------

